# Core-i7 OEM-PC von Acer ab sofort verfügbar



## Jami (29. Dezember 2008)

*Core-i7 OEM-PC von Acer ab sofort verfügbar*

Acer hatte es schon früher verlauten lassen, jetzt ist es soweit:
Der erste Acer OEM-PC ist verfügbar.!
Laut aktuellem Mediamarkt Prospekt ist ab sofort in allen Mediamarkt-Filialien der Acer Aspire M7720 zum Kauf freigegeben. Beworben wird die "Weltneuheit" Core-i7, sowie 6 GB "ultraschneller Speicher", eine 1TB Festplatte und ATI Radeon HD 4870 mit 512 MB GDDR5. Mediamarkt nennt wie zu erwarten weder Marke des Mainboards, des Speichers oder der Grafikkarte.
Für einen Preis von 1099€ ist das Angebot aber ganz ordentlich. 

Mediamarkt Prospekt

Einem Test der Seite PC WORLD ist zu entnehmen, dass sowohl die Leistungsaufnahme als auch die Temperaturen niedrig sind. JEdoch wurde hier eine abgespeckte Variante des M7720 getestet; statt 6 GB kommen nur 3GB zum Einsatz, auch die Festplatte ist mit 750 GB kleiner, und die HD 4870 wird von ihrer "kleinen Schwester", der HD4850 vertreten.

Auch hier werden keine Hersteller genannt. 
Zum Test


----------



## push@max (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Core-i7 OEM-PC von Acer ab sofort verfügbar*

Das ist schon einmal ein sehr ordentliches System...für den Preis hab ich schon viel Schlimmeres gesehen.

Das Betriebssystem wird wohl nicht erwähnt, ich gehe aber nicht aus, dass Vista 64Bit installiert ist, sollte es aber, weil sonst wären die 6GB DDR3 sinnlos.

Und den Test kann man jetzt auch nicht zum Vergleich nehmen, weil zu viele Komponeten einfach unterschiedlich sind.


----------



## Jami (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Core-i7 OEM-PC von Acer ab sofort verfügbar*



push@max schrieb:


> Das ist schon einmal ein sehr ordentliches System...für den Preis hab ich schon viel Schlimmeres gesehen.
> 
> Das Betriebssystem wird wohl nicht erwähnt, ich gehe aber nicht aus, dass Vista 64Bit installiert ist, sollte es aber, weil sonst wären die 6GB DDR3 sinnlos.
> 
> Und den Test kann man jetzt auch nicht zum Vergleich nehmen, weil zu viele Komponeten einfach unterschiedlich sind.


 
Das mit dem Test hab ich nur gepostet, weil es Vorabtest nur von dieser Konfiguration gab. 

Und zum Betriebssystem:
Es ist Vista Home Premium 64-bit. Steht beim MEdiamarkt Prospekt unten im kleingedruckten.

Das Design ist aber nicht jedermanns Sache. Ich persönlich würde das System in ein aneres Case einbauen.


----------



## push@max (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Core-i7 OEM-PC von Acer ab sofort verfügbar*



Jami schrieb:


> Das mit dem Test hab ich nur gepostet, weil es Vorabtest nur von dieser Konfiguration gab.
> 
> Und zum Betriebssystem:
> Es ist Vista Home Premium 64-bit. Steht beim MEdiamarkt Prospekt unten im kleingedruckten.
> ...



Dann ist ja gut, wenn es Vista 64-Bit ist. Mir persönlich gefällt das Orangene nicht, sonst aber ok.


----------



## amdintel (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Core-i7 OEM-PC von Acer ab sofort verfügbar*

es gibt schon länger Komplett PCs mit dem I7, das mit Acer ist nichts Neues


----------



## Jami (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Core-i7 OEM-PC von Acer ab sofort verfügbar*



amdintel schrieb:


> es gibt schon länger Komplett PCs mit dem I7, das mit Acer ist nichts Neues


Das ist mir nicht entgangen.
Aber... sag mir doch mal einen GROßHändler a la Mediamarkt und Saturn (Ich meine nicht Großhändler wie ONE, ULTRAFORCE oder ALTERNATE, sondern welche, wo vom Baby bis zum Opa jeder Ottonormalbürger hingeht, der keine Ahnung von PC´s hat), der schon Core-i7-Rechner verkauft hat.
Außerdem heißt es in meinem Bericht ganz klar, "der 1. Core-i7 OEM-PC von Acer", nicht "der erste Core i7 OEM-PC weltweit". Wies aussieht ist der M7720 es sogar.

Beste Grüße
Jami


----------



## amdintel (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Core-i7 OEM-PC von Acer ab sofort verfügbar*

gerne : du kannst seit dem 25.11.2008 bei Satrun einen Medion PC kaufen
der heißt "Erazer"   , der hat  einen Intel 7 920 und eine GK GTS 260  ,
 mit 1 TB HDD und 3 GB Ram . Das Bord ist  SL tauglich , 
2 x PCI und 2 x PCI Exp Solts und 6 Ram Slots  usw.


----------



## ITpassion-de (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Core-i7 OEM-PC von Acer ab sofort verfügbar*

Für Mediamarkt Verhältnisse ein akzeptabler Rechner. Hätte ich denen nicht zugetraut.


----------



## amdintel (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Core-i7 OEM-PC von Acer ab sofort verfügbar*

ob das Ding was taugt kann man nicht aus dem Testbericht sehen, da ist keine Rede vom Bios und vom Bord.

 jedenfalls ist es endlich mal so weit,  das einige Hersteller auch Gamer 
 Komplett PCs anbieten, wo man gut sagen kann, gut Game tauglich .

Und ..... von AMD kommt mal wieder nix , fällt mir grade wieder so auf,
die letzten Lidl PCs waren ja nicht grade so der Hit was Game Tauglichkeit angeht ,
und AMD System bei Satun MM gibt es nicht .


----------



## Der Dudelsack (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Core-i7 OEM-PC von Acer ab sofort verfügbar*

Der Preis und die Komponenten sind gut.
Aber da steht nicht welches MB und der superschnelle Arbeitsspeicher wird wohl ddr3-1066 sein!!!


----------



## push@max (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Core-i7 OEM-PC von Acer ab sofort verfügbar*

Der PC ist sicherlich schnell und gut...an dem Speicher-Takt wird es sicherlich nicht scheitern.


----------



## Jami (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Core-i7 OEM-PC von Acer ab sofort verfügbar*



push@max schrieb:


> Der PC ist sicherlich schnell und gut...an dem Speicher-Takt wird es sicherlich nicht scheitern.


Das Hauptproblem wird warscheinlich die stark eingeschränkte Erweiterbarkeit, ist ja ein Midi-Tower. 

Achja, war grad bei Saturn, da steht ja wirklich ein Core-i7 system


----------



## AMD64X2-User (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Core-i7 OEM-PC von Acer ab sofort verfügbar*

Dann muss man sich aber auch noch die Frage stellen was Acer da fürn Kühler draufgepackt hat!! Der I7 is ja nich der kühlste kopf am prozessorhimmel!!

MFG


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Core-i7 OEM-PC von Acer ab sofort verfügbar*

das mit dem kühler würde mich allerdings auch mal interessieren...

ansonsten klingt es mal ganz vielversprechend, dennoch würden benches mehr als 1000worte sagen


----------



## Jami (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Core-i7 OEM-PC von Acer ab sofort verfügbar*

wenn ich das nächste mal bei nem Mediamarkt bin, frag ich ob der mir den Rechner aufmacht, ham die schonmal gemacht. Und da ist der Verkäufer extra nen Schraubenzieher organisieren gegangen^^


----------



## push@max (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Core-i7 OEM-PC von Acer ab sofort verfügbar*



AMD64X2-User schrieb:


> Dann muss man sich aber auch noch die Frage stellen was Acer da fürn Kühler draufgepackt hat!! Der I7 is ja nich der kühlste kopf am prozessorhimmel!!
> 
> MFG



Ich geh mal von dem Boxed-Kühler aus.


----------



## SpaM_BoT (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Core-i7 OEM-PC von Acer ab sofort verfügbar*



push@max schrieb:


> Ich geh mal von dem Boxed-Kühler aus.


Wie ein Boxed Kühler sieht mir das nicht aus: Acer Aspire M7720 Review


----------



## push@max (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Core-i7 OEM-PC von Acer ab sofort verfügbar*



SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Wie ein Boxed Kühler sieht mir das nicht aus: Acer Aspire M7720 Review



Ist tatsächlich keiner


----------



## riedochs (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Core-i7 OEM-PC von Acer ab sofort verfügbar*

Bei solchen Systemen bin ich dich eher vorsichtig. Meistens gibt es bei der Hardware doch einen mehr oder mnder entscheidendn Schwachpunkt.


----------



## AMD64X2-User (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Core-i7 OEM-PC von Acer ab sofort verfügbar*

Ja da stimme ich riedochs zu!!! Meist sind es die Netzteile!! Acer verbaut da nämlich nur schrott!! Und die Chipsätze sind meist nur aufgebohrte alte chips!!

MFG


----------



## push@max (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Core-i7 OEM-PC von Acer ab sofort verfügbar*

Hat den Acer mittlerweile an Qualität gewonnen? Ich hatte von den damals 3 CD-Brenner, alle kaputt gegangen. Von da an meide ich Acer wo es geht.


----------



## AMD64X2-User (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Core-i7 OEM-PC von Acer ab sofort verfügbar*

Bei dem Acer wo wir damals gekauft hatten war das Board nach drei Wochen defekt!!! Und die haben nur um das Board zu Wechseln sechs Wochen gebraucht!!!

MFG

Positiv ist aber, dass der Versand mit UPS sehr schnell ist!!! Also daran hats nicht gelegen, dass es so lange gedauert hat!


----------



## push@max (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Core-i7 OEM-PC von Acer ab sofort verfügbar*

Ich habe früher wegen dem günstigen Preis auf Acer gesetzt...das wars aber nicht wert, weshalb ich jetzt immer ein wenig mehr investieren und auf "namhaftere" Hersteller setze.


----------



## AMD64X2-User (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Core-i7 OEM-PC von Acer ab sofort verfügbar*

Ich setz seit dem lieber auf selber schrauben!!!

MFG


----------



## push@max (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Core-i7 OEM-PC von Acer ab sofort verfügbar*



AMD64X2-User schrieb:


> Ich setz seit dem lieber auf selber schrauben!!!
> 
> MFG



Ich hatte bislang noch nie einen Fertig-PC gekauft...ich meine da die verwendeten Komponenten.


----------



## Micha-Stylez (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Core-i7 OEM-PC von Acer ab sofort verfügbar*

Mit fertig Rechnern aus dem MM ist das wirklich immer so ein Ding ! Selbst die Mitarbeiter sind überfordert wenn man Fragen stellt  wie z.B welches MB verbaut ist oder welche Latenzen der Ram hat ! Ich mein das Angebot ist gut , aber es wird auch nicht vom NT geredet was wie ich finde auch wichtig ist für´s spätere Aufrüsten !

Also ich sag : Lieber die Komponenten selber kaufen und selbst zusammen bauen was heute eigentlich jeder kann der nicht 2 linke Hände hat ! Man kommt meist noch günstiger bei weg und weiß genau was man hat !

Mfg Micha


----------



## AMD64X2-User (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Core-i7 OEM-PC von Acer ab sofort verfügbar*

Richtig!!!


----------



## riedochs (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Core-i7 OEM-PC von Acer ab sofort verfügbar*



AMD64X2-User schrieb:


> Ich setz seit dem lieber auf selber schrauben!!!
> 
> MFG



Ich auch.


----------



## BeachBoy08 (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Core-i7 OEM-PC von Acer ab sofort verfügbar*

Das gute an dem PC ist ja, dass kein Billig Board verbaut sein kann. 
Aber beim Speicher wäre ich da nicht so sicher, da wurde bestimmt der billigste DDR3 genommen, der weit und breit auf dem Markt zu finden ist...


----------



## AMD64X2-User (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Core-i7 OEM-PC von Acer ab sofort verfügbar*

Wie kannste da so sicher sein, dass kein billigboard verbaut is??

MFG


----------



## BeachBoy08 (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Core-i7 OEM-PC von Acer ab sofort verfügbar*



AMD64X2-User schrieb:


> Wie kannste da so sicher sein, dass kein billigboard verbaut is??
> 
> MFG


Weil du für den Core i7 ein X58 Board brauchst.


----------



## AMD64X2-User (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Core-i7 OEM-PC von Acer ab sofort verfügbar*

Ja und so wie ich Acer kenne basteln die da ihr eigenes!!

MFG


----------



## BeachBoy08 (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Core-i7 OEM-PC von Acer ab sofort verfügbar*

Weißt du was da für Unkosten damit verbunden wären?
Ich würde eher sagen die nehmen ein günstiges X58 Board und machen da ein OEM Bios drauf, fertig.


----------



## AMD64X2-User (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Core-i7 OEM-PC von Acer ab sofort verfügbar*

Also ein P6T Deluxe und ein OEM bios, oder


----------



## Stefan Payne (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Core-i7 OEM-PC von Acer ab sofort verfügbar*



BeachBoy08 schrieb:


> Weißt du was da für Unkosten damit verbunden wären?


Wenn man die Parrallelen High Speed Verbindungen hinbekommen hat (Speicherinterface) ist das garnicht mal soo teuer/aufwändig, da das meiste ja nur Seriell ist.


----------



## riedochs (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Core-i7 OEM-PC von Acer ab sofort verfügbar*

Selbst wenn es was Gutes mit OEM Bios ist, dannist es meistens doch auch Hardwareseitig beschnitten.


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Core-i7 OEM-PC von Acer ab sofort verfügbar*



AMD64X2-User schrieb:


> Also ein P6T Deluxe und ein OEM bios, oder


 
Wenn ein X58 Board (und das muss ja sein), dann nur das günstigste Board, entwerde das P6T von Asus oder was von MSI.


----------



## riedochs (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Core-i7 OEM-PC von Acer ab sofort verfügbar*

Nicht zwingend. Im OEM Markt sieht das ganz anders aus.


----------



## Jason197666 (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Core-i7 OEM-PC von Acer ab sofort verfügbar*

Laut CB ist es das Board hier:
Motherboard: Acer FX58M (Intel X58 rev 12)

Also weder ein P6T noch eins von Asus. Also, so schätze ich, kann man mit Sicherheit nichts relevantes zum OC einstellen. Im Grunde genommen war/ist es ja schon immer so bei OEM Boards gewesen. Deshalb erwähnen MM und Saturn auch nie, welches NT und welches Board eingebaut ist, da, wenn sie es täten, die Absatz Rate sinken würde.

Gr33tz.


----------



## BeachBoy08 (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Core-i7 OEM-PC von Acer ab sofort verfügbar*

Ich glaube aber nicht dass Acer die Boards selbst entwickelt.
Wenn schon, dann arbeiten sie mit anderen Herstellern zusammen (z.B. MSI, Gigabyte oder so) und nennen die Boards einfach anders.


----------



## Jason197666 (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Core-i7 OEM-PC von Acer ab sofort verfügbar*

Ich könnte mir vorstellen das die mit Intel zusammen arbeiten. Aber nicht mit MSI oder ASUS. Allein für den Namen müsste Acer ordentlich Geld auf den Tisch legen und dann wird der noch nicht mal in Prospekten erwähnt?! Ne das kann ich mir nicht vorstellen.


----------



## BeachBoy08 (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Core-i7 OEM-PC von Acer ab sofort verfügbar*



RaphaelMende schrieb:


> Ich könnte mir vorstellen das die mit Intel zusammen arbeiten. Aber nicht mit MSI oder ASUS. Allein für den Namen müsste Acer ordentlich Geld auf den Tisch legen und dann wird der noch nicht mal in Prospekten erwähnt?! Ne das kann ich mir nicht vorstellen.


Stimmt.
Aber selbst wenn sie mit Intel zusammen arbeiten, mit einem Board Hersteller würden sie ja "unter einer Decke stecken".


----------



## Jason197666 (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Core-i7 OEM-PC von Acer ab sofort verfügbar*

Jo, trotzdem sind die Boards dann unnütz. Leider kenn ich das aus Erfahrung, als ICH noch nicht so erfahren war.


----------



## Stefan Payne (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Core-i7 OEM-PC von Acer ab sofort verfügbar*

ist übrigens ein µATX Board

In dem Link gibts ein paar Bilder zum System.


----------



## riedochs (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Core-i7 OEM-PC von Acer ab sofort verfügbar*

Scheint also doch eine Eigen- / OEM-Entwicklung zu sein


----------



## Stefan Payne (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Core-i7 OEM-PC von Acer ab sofort verfügbar*

Natürlich, hat hier irgendwer was anderes erwartet? 
Muss halt möglichst billig sein und da gehen die 'normalen' x58 Boards nicht.
Denn wie es ausschaut hats Board auch nur einen PCI Slot.

So ein x16 + x8 dürft auch billiger sein denn 'nen PCI.


----------



## BeachBoy08 (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Core-i7 OEM-PC von Acer ab sofort verfügbar*

Hm das NT kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor.
Scheint so ein Forton (wird das so geschrieben? ) Teil zu sein.


----------



## Stefan Payne (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Core-i7 OEM-PC von Acer ab sofort verfügbar*

Nein, LiteOn.
Die sind auch sehr gut im Geschäft, fertigen aber keinerlei Enduser Geräte, OEM Only!


----------



## push@max (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Core-i7 OEM-PC von Acer ab sofort verfügbar*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Nein, LiteOn.
> Die sind auch sehr gut im Geschäft, fertigen aber keinerlei Enduser Geräte, OEM Only!



Wollt schon sagen, habe nämlich auch noch niemals ein LiteOn-Netzteil gesehen.


----------



## Jami (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Core-i7 OEM-PC von Acer ab sofort verfügbar*

Heisst übrigens Fortron 
Schade, dass mit dem Board. Wärs ein P6T oder so gewesen hätte man es ja einfach überflashen können


----------



## riedochs (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Core-i7 OEM-PC von Acer ab sofort verfügbar*



Jami schrieb:


> Heisst übrigens Fortron
> Schade, dass mit dem Board. Wärs ein P6T oder so gewesen hätte man es ja einfach überflashen können



Ist nicht gesagt. Oft werden die Boards minimal abgeändert um eben das zu verhindern.


----------



## push@max (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: Core-i7 OEM-PC von Acer ab sofort verfügbar*

Mich würde jetzt mal ein Test von genau dem PC interessieren, mit Hardware-Analyse.


----------



## N1lle (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Core-i7 OEM-PC von Acer ab sofort verfügbar*

Also ich war mir den Pc heut anschaun, in Landshut, der Mitarbeiter hat ihn auch aufgemacht und der Kühler sieht nicht nach Boxed aus.
Die rams sind sogar richtig für Tripple Channel "eingeslottet"
und das Mainboard ist schwarz und hat wie gesagt nur den x16 für GPU und einen x8 wobei ich mich nicht mehr erinnern kann ob ein PCI drin war.

Das Netzteil war auch wie gesagt ein Liteon (würde ich austauschen) und die Idee mit den HDD Schlitten vorne find ich richtig super und mittlerweile ist der da auch für 990 Euro zu haben, ich hole mir den vielleicht da ich die Schnautze voll hab vom Selberbasteln und wenn was nicht passt setz ich dene des Ding vor die Nase und sag sie sollns richten, hat sich.

Natürlich werde ich das ding ordentlich durchbenchen wenn ich mir den wirklich hole und hardware analyse betreiben. Die Ati hat übrigens keinerlei Reseller Aufkleber drauf und somit ist der Kühler von blanken roten Plexi umgeben. Allerdings würde ich die HD4870 gegen eine mit mindestens 1gb Ram oder eine GTX 260 tauschen, da 512 MB etwas wenig ist finde ich.


----------



## Explosiv (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Core-i7 OEM-PC von Acer ab sofort verfügbar*

@N1lle, da hast Du aber eine Newsleiche aus dem Keller geholt. Schon mal auf das Datum geschaut  ?

Gruß Explosiv


----------



## N1lle (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Core-i7 OEM-PC von Acer ab sofort verfügbar*

hä wtf das datum von meim pc is kaputt


----------

